# wood burning art



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

This is my first wood burning, let me know what you think. I burned it into a piece of pine using a soldering iron. hope you enjoy. Tommy261


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats pretty. I wish I could draw even with a pencil.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it! I have a wood burner set someplace, used to do it a long time ago.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, i love it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You know what would be really nice...that on a box lid and on the inside a couple duck calls! I want to make a few calls.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bill*

That is a good idea about the box art, with a few duck calls in it. Let me know when you make some duck calls, maybe we can work something out. thanks tommy.


----------

